# New Forum Announcement  "Ask DAE"



## TUGBrian (Apr 17, 2007)

http://tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=49

  (oh I like the new bananna one)


----------



## tonyg (Apr 17, 2007)

Seems I've seen this elsewhere- the banana too.


----------



## Avery (Apr 17, 2007)

tonyg said:


> Seems I've seen this elsewhere- the banana too.



Yes! It's the Vulgar Thrusting Banana!


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 17, 2007)

All 27 of the smileys we currently have installed have been here since day 1, but until a day or two ago, you had to click a 'more' link to see some of them.  The dancing banana can be seen on just about every danged bbs I've ever visited.

We now return you to the actual topic of this thread...


----------



## Sydney (Apr 17, 2007)

tonyg said:


> Seems I've seen this elsewhere- the banana too.


Well, they do say that imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.
I'm referring to DAE, so still on topic.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 17, 2007)

Makai Guy said:


> We now return you to the actual topic of this thread...


I really like that banana  :hysterical:


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 17, 2007)

There has been an open invitation to any exchange company that wished their own forum here similar to Ask RCI literally for years.  The last sentence in *Why is RCI the only exchange company represented here?* says:





> Any other exchange companies that would like to have a forum similar to this one should contact us at admin@tugbbs.com.


.
This was was one of the first handful of posts here in our vBulletin implementation (its date is actually before we went live with the new board in June '05).  With the addition of Ask DAE, looks like that post is going to have to be updated.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 17, 2007)

DAE has been an advertiser on TUG since before certain other places even existed.

So lets not start down this road please.


----------



## lawren2 (Apr 17, 2007)

No need to get defensive boys. 

Any Independent in their right mind should approach any site that would provide them with a  large timeshare exchanging audience.

I am glad that TUG can host Independent Forums now too. A larger audience results in larger participation, deposits and users.

The beauty of the internet and the evolution of timesharing.

So when is your first Indie Exchange Live Chat scheduled?


----------



## bigfrank (Apr 17, 2007)

Makai Guy said:


> We now return you to the actual topic of this thread...




 Doug your getting comical again. I have not seen that in you in a while. Glad to see it back in you.

 Got any stick figures:hysterical:


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 17, 2007)

not defensive at all...merely replying to comments and well intentioned jabs...its perfectly alright to me.

I think "OY" is a great site..and wish them only the best.  If I had any other outlook I certainly wouldnt let all the posts and links and such exist all over TUG.

I think its fantastic for timeshare owners to have many choices to find any and all information they need to help themselves become better Timesharers (is that a word?). 

If that means there are 9823094823 message boards about timesharing...so be it...I just want everyone to get what they need..when they need it...and become more educated about the industry itself and how to make the most of their timeshare!

The TUGBBS is and always will be a free forum for anyone and everyone interested in helping others become more educated in the Timeshare industry.

Thats how it all started...thats how it will stay.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 17, 2007)

as for the smiley...maybe I just increased the resolution of my monitor and now the rest of them show up when I post replies!  lol


----------



## lawren2 (Apr 17, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> I think its fantastic for timeshare owners to have many choices to find any and all information they need to help themselves become better Timesharers (is that a word?).
> .




If there wasn't before there is now.

:cheers: to all timesharers.


----------



## bigfrank (Apr 17, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> not defensive at all...merely replying to comments and well intentioned jabs...its perfectly alright to me.
> 
> I think "OY" is a great site..and wish them only the best.  If I had any other outlook I certainly wouldnt let all the posts and links and such exist all over TUG.
> 
> ...




Brian your way of looking at timesharing is the same way that both myself and Buff/Scott looked at it. But no one listened to us here years back. Thats what started the other sites up. Now I can see that Tug is changing much for the better. 

 BTW I don't think you know this but I had volunteered to be a Tug Mod in the lounge years ago. I believe I was turned down do mostly because of my comical attitude which was understandable (ask Bill I think he knows). That is when the first big franks hot tub got started on tips.

You are doing a great job keep it up, I am happy for both Tug and all of it's members for the changes you have made here.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 17, 2007)

I guess I am not sure where the divergence of opinions/ideals started back in the day(perhaps one day I will sit down with my father and discuss it over a beer or 12 =) )...but I can assure you that is in the past...and this is my permanent outlook for the TUGBBS.


----------



## bigfrank (Apr 17, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> I guess I am not sure where the divergence of opinions/ideals started back in the day(perhaps one day I will sit down with my father and discuss it over a beer or 12 =) )...but I can assure you that is in the past...and this is my permanent outlook for the TUGBBS.



 Good let me know when you guys get up to a case and I'll join you for a few beers


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 17, 2007)

will do!  (now I need to go find the beerchug smiley!)


----------



## bigfrank (Apr 17, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> will do!  (now I need to go find the beerchug smiley!)



Extremely disappointed in your recent actions.  -Brian


----------



## bigfrank (Apr 25, 2007)

bigfrank said:


> Extremely disappointed in your recent actions.  -Brian



Brian, Whats Up? I offered you the beer mug smiley from our site to show you that we are friends and that we are willing to work with you and help you if you need it. I was being friendly more so because I want to start with a good relationship with you since you seem to be running Tug now. I just saw that you edited my post and edited my Signature.

 I was not being sarcastic I was trying to be friendly.
 So what is up, are we going to get alone or not? Maybe there is a misunderstanding. I am not sure what to think since I did not get an email from you.

Edited to Add: Brian, If you would like to have a sit down, Meaning talk over the phone I am open to it. Believe it or not I have tried to keep peace between the two sites and I would like to maintain that peace between our two sites. I even in the past tried to give Doug a hint on where to look when he upgraded the software years ago and ran into trouble. I think it might be best if we spoke rather than air dirty laundry out in public.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 25, 2007)

While I will not hash this out here at the request of the other party involved, I will happily discuss it with you via email or phone if you choose to.

Pretending to not know what is going on isnt really helping the matter much however.

(just noticed your edit....you may contact me at tug@tug2.net or call the 800 number)  I will pm both to you.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 25, 2007)

This is now settled and Frank and I have reached a friendly agreement.

The past is the past, I am glad we can move forward as friends vs rivals.


----------



## bigfrank (Apr 25, 2007)

Just for everyones information. 

 Both myself and Brian have spoken. We are on good terms and I intend to try my best to keep it that way. You can tell since we spoke rather than Jabbed at each other.
  I have said this before OY on threads where members are not happy with Tug. What was done in the past is over with it. Please try to forgive and forget. It is the future that counts. I can see that Brian is very much like myself and I believe that what ever happened in the past was not due to him and that future of Tug is going to get even better with Brian at the Helm.

Remember, We are running these boards to help members who need help.


----------

